# Its time to get your invasive species



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

It's that time of year again that we have the true pleasure to donate more money to an enforcement agency to monitor a problem that the whitewater community does not affect in a significant way. 

New last year: You Must have your Idaho sticker in hand to be in compliance. ie. Your receipt is not a valid.

https://idpr.idaho.gov/Renewal/PermitsLogin.aspx


Oregon also wants your money

Index

I'm always so have to stimulate to the governments economy this time of year even though despite taking additional taxes out I will get the pleasure to pay even more. Hi ho, Hi ho, it off to work cause I owe....


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*JW Powells' Revenge?*

"A widespread infestation in the Colorado River watershed would be devastating, Reclamation officials say, because the survival of the arid region is tied to the elaborate system of hydroelectric dams, canals and reservoirs.

"Yet the mussels are spreading rapidly in the Lower Colorado watershed. Young mussels float in the water column and get carried by the water currents downstream, while adults attach themselves to the bottoms of boats and can be transported miles away.

""We see major colonization on our equipment, and we don't see this becoming less and less of a problem, but rather more and more of a problem," said Leonard Willett, Reclamation's Lower Colorado River quagga mussel coordinator."

Tiny Eurasian Mussel Now Threatening Mighty Hoover Dam - NYTimes.com

Zebra Mussel Advisory - Glen Canyon National Recreation Area (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

I am awaiting the day that WE will be declared an invasive species. Will we be taxed or shot?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Don't forget about Wyoming. Hard shell kayaks need stickers. 
Wyoming Game & Fish Department


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know too many rafts that are dirty enough to carry an invasive species. I hate paying the fee just because the whole idea is crap.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

sleighr said:


> I am awaiting the day that WE will be declared an invasive species. Will we be taxed or shot?


You will be shot. We know how you hate taxes.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

GC outfitters are required to hot power wash all boats that take out at Pearce Ferry before they go back around to Lee's Ferry. Is it helping? I really don't know but those mussels are tenacious. This probably costs more than a permit and sticker which will do little to stem the problem.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Major Powell's Revenge*

What problem? I thought these little suckers were part of the solution.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I too think the issue is rather moot. The little buggers will continue to spread even if we were to shutdown all water craft on all rivers. It's just a matter of time. The question really is, do you think it's important to battle against invasive species? Kind of cuts to the core of conservation.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: mussels: I sense, somewhere, G.W. Hayduke's hand in this.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Every time I have purchased an invasive species permit, the managing agencies (BLM or NPS...etc) don't give a rats ass. 
On one occasion I purchased the invasive permit for the Deschutes river. While on the river a BLM ranger asked to see our boaters permit for the river and fishing licenses. I pulled out the invasive permit and he said he didn't need to see that...didn't care
On a Main Salmon trip, I don't believe the ranger ever asked to see our Idaho invasive permits...
I could have soaked my boat in Zebra muscle larvae and no one would have been the wiser...
I mean if nobody gives a crap, why do we have to pay this fee to fatten up some government agency that is really doing nothing to solve the problem???:evil:


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

LongmontRafter said:


> ...On one occasion I purchased the invasive permit for the Deschutes river. While on the river a BLM ranger asked to see our boaters permit for the river and fishing licenses. I pulled out the invasive permit and he said he didn't need to see that...didn't care
> On a Main Salmon trip, I don't believe the ranger ever asked to see our Idaho invasive permits...


The only time I had my invasive species tag checked was by State Police (Oregon). Maybe it's just a state issue that the Fed's don't deal with. Anybody else ever had their tag checked by a federal agency?


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been checked by check in FS rangers on the middle fork salmon and main salmon in Idaho.

If it makes anyone feel better about the Idaho Stickers fattening the ID govt wallet I looked it up once and each sticker costs like $4 just to print. So you are fattening some entrepreneurial sticker print business most likely. Something like 10% goes to actual prevention.

Somebody motivated should look up the 2013 numbers I would love to be wrong on this.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*some data from Idaho...*

I found this as far as statistics go...

ISDA - Idaho Invasive Species Council

12 fouled boats in 2013 out of 43778 inspected...at least they are catching some...


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, it is annoying, but the permits are simply there to fund the education that comes with them for the most part. States are funding the other work themselves (check stations, boat inspectors, boat washes) from other sources for the most part. Generally the feds don't care- not their deal. If they are asking about permits, its probably just out of interest in protecting the water. I would be amazed if they actually have the jurisdiction to write a ticket if you said you didn't buy the sticker. In Wyoming, the only people enforcing it are WY G&F wardens, and just because they all wear the same uniform, most of the folks in red shirts couldn't write you a ticket if they wanted to. They do, however, want to keep the mussels out of the WY waters, and if it costs me 50 bucks a year (I have a lot of boats), so be it. Much bigger battles to fight. Not sure how other states run their programs, but if at an inspection in Wyoming your boat is found to carry mussels, or has been in infected waters, they decontaminate it, and you go boating. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

If these buggers can be out of the water for days, or weeks, and be sandblasted with 80 mph grit behind my truck, I don't think they can be stopped!


----------



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

I buy an ID one every year, even though some years I don't even boat ID. I like to think that it is indeed doing something to keep our rivers clean. Invasives are pests and very hard to control. My $10, or whatever it is, is a small price to pay for the enjoyment I get from visiting and enjoying your waters.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've been a volunteer doing invasive species (primarily mussels) detection work here in the Midwest for a number of years. 

Mussels can survive days of exposure in typical temperatures, and can be transported in the creases of fabric, the weave of ropes and straps, and in the hull of a boat. We worry about stringers, bait buckets, felt soles on waders, and things like that, in addition to any places on boats that can hold water or ever remain damp. 

Once waters are infested, there is basically no economical way to eradicate them. Not only do they cause tremendous infrastructure costs as they infest boats, docks, water intakes and so forth, but they also dramatically alter the ecosystem. They filter the lowest level organisms in the food chain, eventually starving out the upper levels.

Forget the sticker cost. Folks who care about the environment and the future should think about what the careless actions of irresponsible boaters can bring about.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

2+ years and over 1000 river miles in Idaho without a permit. Never been checked!You can't stop these little guys from invading the waters via sticker any eaiser than stopping the commen cold. But they sure can charge for a sticker and use the money clean out Simplot's water intake. This permit system is subsidizing corporations. They should be responsible for cleaning their own H2O systems, imho!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> 2+ years and over 1000 river miles in Idaho without a permit. Never been checked!You can't stop these little guys from invading the waters via sticker any eaiser than stopping the commen cold. But they sure can charge for a sticker and use the money clean out Simplot's water intake. This permit system is subsidizing corporations. They should be responsible for cleaning their own H2O systems, imho!


Driving I 90 there was a checkpoint about 4 miles in the state. All watercraft must exit. Staffed early AM. If they catch you breaking the law my guess you will pay a lot more than the $6 tag fee


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

We stopped at the checkpoint on I-90 eastbound from Washington last summer on the way to the main salmon. Luckily we had our permits. We saw a rig with raft trailer pulled over by highway patrol one mile after the checkpoint. May be coincidence, but still easier to get permits than giving cops any excuse to pull us over.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Avatard said:


> Driving I 90 there was a checkpoint about 4 miles in the state. All watercraft must exit. Staffed early AM. If they catch you breaking the law my guess you will pay a lot more than the $6 tag fee


BS. I have a place with walking distance of the of the Hutter rest stop you describe. Its just north on the highway you speak of on the Highlands. I can actually see the stop through the trees! I can not tell you how many times I have drove right by that check point without stopping. I can not tell you how many motor boats from WA go right on by and drop right into CDA Lake. That place gets staffed for maybe 7 weeks a year. 7/4 to 8/25. There is no resemblance of that check point right now! There is also a check point on the back side of 4th of July that I drive right on by with my boat in trailer as well. Nobody I know has ever been sited for not having a sticker. I have been told by an ISP officer that they well not chase down dodgers and that they do not have any authority to site anyone! The only place you need them is on the MFS, MS, Selway, and Hells during permit season. Then its 50/50. If the ranger even checks at all.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

boogercookie said:


> We stopped at the checkpoint on I-90 eastbound from Washington last summer on the way to the main salmon. Luckily we had our permits. We saw a rig with raft trailer pulled over by highway patrol one mile after the checkpoint. *May be coincidence*, but still easier to get permits than giving cops any excuse to pull us over.


 
It was most likely speeding or some other hazard. ISP Cops will not pull you over for no sticker. I know a couple ISP cops and boat with them regurarly. Just saying.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Not having an invasive species permit on your boat in Idaho on the highway is not a crime.... 

You can not be pulled over on the Highways of Idaho for not having an invasive species sticker on your boat.....

It is very legal to transport your boat through Idaho without a permit.....

It is legal to store your boat in Idaho without a permit....

I don't know who enforces the regulation or anyone who has ever been sited for a violation of not having the sticker......

I believe that the Idaho DOT would be the chase down people if you were to blast a check point and they could only require you to go back to the inspection site.....

The inspection site can not write you a ticket for not having a permit. They can only recommend that you buy one.....


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

What is the protocol for placing stickers/decals on inflatables? I have mostly seen them on canoes where they stick fine. I would like to do some trips in Wyoming this year in my ducky, and I am a bit concerned it would not survive the inflating/rolling.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> BS. I have a place with walking distance of the of the Hutter rest stop you describe. Its just north on the highway you speak of on the Highlands. I can actually see the stop through the trees! I can not tell you how many times I have drove right by that check point without stopping. I can not tell you how many motor boats from WA go right on by and drop right into CDA Lake. That place gets staffed for maybe 7 weeks a year. 7/4 to 8/25. There is no resemblance of that check point right now! There is also a check point on the back side of 4th of July that I drive right on by with my boat in trailer as well. Nobody I know has ever been sited for not having a sticker. I have been told by an ISP officer that they well not chase down dodgers and that they do not have any authority to site anyone! The only place you need them is on the MFS, MS, Selway, and Hells during permit season. Then its 50/50. If the ranger even checks at all.


On the mfs the girl checking us in did not ask to see the sticker but she did ask where the boat was last used, how it was cleaned and decommisioned, and how long since it had been in water. Then she spent about 4 minutes inspecting the zipper on my aire cat


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

co_bjread said:


> What is the protocol for placing stickers/decals on inflatables? I have mostly seen them on canoes where they stick fine. I would like to do some trips in Wyoming this year in my ducky, and I am a bit concerned it would not survive the inflating/rolling.


I see a lot of people (including G&F boats) put the sticker on a small piece of plastic or aluminum, then zip tie it or otherwise attach to a d-ring or the frame. There is the "proper" placement of right front side, but they dont really care in situations where that isn't handy, just come up with something that works, and you'll be fine.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

co_bjread said:


> What is the protocol for placing stickers/decals on inflatables? I have mostly seen them on canoes where they stick fine. I would like to do some trips in Wyoming this year in my ducky, and I am a bit concerned it would not survive the inflating/rolling.


I take mine to Kinkos and laminate them. Then I zip tie them to a D-ring. So far this has held up very well and has been acceptable to the inspection folks & rangers in Idaho. If my boat is inflated on my trailer when I go up to Idaho, I stop at the inspection station just over the Utah/Idaho border and let them check my boat. Takes less than 5 minutes and they are friendly folks. If the boat is deflated and buried on the trailer, I don't stop. Sometimes the rangers on the MS & MFS check the sticker, sometimes they don't. I have no problem with getting the sticker.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

co_bjread said:


> What is the protocol for placing stickers/decals on inflatables? I have mostly seen them on canoes where they stick fine. I would like to do some trips in Wyoming this year in my ducky, and I am a bit concerned it would not survive the inflating/rolling.


To be legal you need to place the sticker on the tubes themselves! The sticker will hold just fine all season. Just warm up the place you want to put the sticker with a hair drier or leave it in the sun for a bit and place the sticker on warm. Laminating is a violation of the policy because you could move it from boat to boat. But with that said. NOBODY IS INFORCING THIS POLICY! So you could just put it in your pocket, stick it to your dry box or frame. It really just does not matter. 


Idaho generates the majority of its moneys from this program from powerboats. The price is built into the yearly boat reregistration fees. The moneys go to corporations like Simplot to clean out their water intakes. And guess what? There are very few current intake issues that are caused by these so-called "invasive species."


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a friend that got a $90 ticket for blowing a station with a roller boat in the back of his truck. The real ass kicker is he was leaving Idaho.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Avatard said:


> On the mfs the girl checking us in *did not ask to see the sticker* but she did ask where the boat was last used, how it was cleaned and decommisioned, and how long since it had been in water. Then she spent about 4 minutes inspecting the zipper on my aire cat


 
Edzackery! They just don't give a rip about the sticker! That's been my experience.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> To be legal you need to place the sticker on the tubes themselves! The sticker will hold just fine all season. Just warm up the place you want to put the sticker with a hair drier or leave it in the sun for a bit and place the sticker on warm. Laminating is a violation of the policy because you could move it from boat to boat. But with that said. NOBODY IS INFORCING THIS POLICY! So you could just put it in your pocket, stick it to your dry box or frame. It really just does not matter.
> 
> 
> Idaho generates the majority of its moneys from this program from powerboats. The price is built into the yearly boat reregistration fees. The moneys go to corporations like Simplot to clean out their water intakes. And guess what? There are very few current intake issues that are caused by these so-called "invasive species."


Laminating the tag and attaching it with a zip tie is perfectly legal in Idaho and not a violation. In fact, it is the recommended method of attachment listed on the Idaho Invasive Sticker website. Here's the info from their FAQ section.

Q. Where do the stickers get attached on non-rigid boats such as inflatable rafts?
A. Stickers can be slit with a knife and attached to the vessel with a zip tie, plastic attachment, or other similar mechanism. You may want to put a backing of some type on the sticker to prevent it from tearing before slitting. You may also want to consider having the sticker laminated into a hang tag or attaching the sticker to a sturdy placard before attaching it to the vessel.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> Laminating the tag and attaching it with a zip tie is perfectly legal in Idaho and not a violation. In fact, it is the recommended method of attachment listed on the Idaho Invasive Sticker website. Here's the info from their FAQ section.
> 
> Q. Where do the stickers get attached on non-rigid boats such as inflatable rafts?
> A. Stickers can be slit with a knife and attached to the vessel with a zip tie, plastic attachment, or other similar mechanism. You may want to put a backing of some type on the sticker to prevent it from tearing before slitting. You may also want to consider having the sticker laminated into a hang tag or attaching the sticker to a sturdy placard before attaching it to the vessel.


Nice.  Learned something new today! If you do buy a sticker. Zip tie it so you can move it from boat to boat.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Sure would be nice to see a washing station paid for by these stickers. I buy one every year as its easier to pay the $7 and be legal. When I kayak rivers like the Bear River in Idaho where its known there are mussels I get to pay another $1 or $2 at the car wash to pressure wash my kayak out. The money isn't a big deal but its annoying. Out of all the MF trips and Selway trips I have never been asked to see my sticker. Either enforce the issue or be done with it. I know people around Boise who used to buy stickers now don't for the fact that no one enforces it. I see that trend becoming the norm. I doubt I'll buy one this year.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Nice.  Learned something new today! If you do buy a sticker. Zip tie it so you can move it from boat to boat.


Hey, it's their website and their recommendation. What people do after that is up to them I suppose. At least you are paying for a sticker.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought my uncle had his sticker stuck to his frame...I wondered the same about moving it from boat to boat though. Although if you saw the way his cat is rigged you would realize how difficult tearing his frame down would be.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

oarboatman said:


> I have a friend that got a $90 ticket for blowing a station with a roller boat in the back of his truck. The real ass kicker is he was leaving Idaho.


I'm not sure what to think about this story? Were you there oarboatman, or did your friend just tell you this story? Where did this happen?

I believe the check stations are located on the way into Idaho, not on the way out. I will admit that I've only had experience with the northbound I-15 station at Malad, but I've never seen one on the way out. Utah does not presently have a sticker or check station program to my knowledge. So why would an Idaho LEO chase down a boater on their way out of Idaho because they blew by a checkpoint with a rolled up raft in a truck? How would they even know that it was a raft in the back of a truck going 75 mph down a freeway???? The fine for not having a sticker in Idaho is $57, not $90. 

From the Idaho Invasive website.....
Q - Where are the road-side inspection stations located?
A - The road-side inspection stations are targeting boats that are coming into Idaho. The inspection stations are predominately located on Idaho's borders. Location Map 

I'm just curious about this. If it's a true story I'd like to know. I wouldn't want to get fined on my way home.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

My Invasive Species Story. 

My girlfriend and I were on a road trip to Montana from California going through Boise.

The car basically looked like this without one of the rafts and the oars. 










We had two SUP's on the roof and a Rolled 12ft Avon in a black bag on a hitch tray. 
We came into Idaho on Hwy 95 and into Marsing after making a right on Hwy 55. It was early in the morning and I hadn't had any coffee so I didn't see the Invasive Species checkpoint nor did I realize I would be required to stop. As I was driving through Marsing I get pulled over by the Sherriff. He fills me in that I didn't stop at the checkpoint and I would need to have my SUP's checked. And my raft if it was determined it needed to be unrolled and laid out. So I said sorry and that I didn't even notice the checkpoint in a dirt parking lot off to the right with a small shack on it and turned around. 

Couple things to note. This checkpoint is run by the County Sheriff and the Sheriffs son works there. 

I pull in to the dirt lot and start to get out of my car to see what I need to do. I am greeted by the Sherriff walking up to my car with his hand on his gun telling me to stay in my car. Then he interrogates me about why I "blew" the checkpoint. I said I didn't notice it nor did I think it would apply to SUP's. He directed me to pull over to the wash station where I had to take the SUP's out of their bag and have them sprayed with hot water. Mind you these are surfing SUP's. Less then 10ft and pretty small. He then says to me that I don't have to take the raft out because I didn't visit any rivers that are known for Mussels. AFter a thorough wash he tells me to load up my SUP's. 

After finishing that I see him walking over towards me with a ticket in his hand. At first I was annoyed that I would get a ticket but figured it's just a donation to the fight against Invasive Species and I could live with that. However that's not what was in his hand. It was a moving violation ticket for evading a traffic control, $90. Which if it was just a $90 ticket I still would have been ok with it. The problem is that ticket is 2 points in California according to my insurance company and I could expect my insurance to double because I had a speeding ticket from last year still on my record. It's the same ticket as if you saw a DUI checkpoint and blew right through it. 

That's insane. 

Here comes the best part. On our way back into Idaho again coming from Montana we pulled into the Invasive Species checkpoint on Hwy 90 just before Coeur d'Alene. There were two nice ladies running it, not the Sheriff. They asked us why we stopped. I explained to them we had SUP's and a rolled raft. She said you don't need to stop here. I then explained what had happened a week before and she laughed. She then said...well the Sheriff runs things over there and they get pretty bored. Ridiculous. 

In the end I lagged on calling to fight it so it was moved to something more serious. Which ended up being good because I got to speak to the county prosecutor and presented my story to the judge who threw out my case.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. That's a scary story. Glad you got it thrown out, but what a hassle to have to do that. So your ticket wasn't for not having an invasive species sticker, it was for not stopping at the checkpoint? Perhaps I'll pull in to the checkpoint even if my raft is rolled from now on. I suspect that the guys at the checkpoint will tell me that I didn't need to stop. However, since have a raft frame on my trailer, that's a giveaway that there's a raft on my trailer. I guess there is a reason for an LEO to chase someone down over an invasive species sticker if they want the money from a ticket.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah. Ticket wasn't for no sticker. I don't think he expected me to even have one. 

I would also guess his county wouldn't make any money from that type of ticket. 

I would for sure stop if I were you. They said because my SUP's had been in Lake Tahoe they needed to be sprayed. I told him the raft had only been in the Tuolumne River for the sake of not listing every river and having them check every river in their book of rivers that require a spray. It would have been a major pain in the ass if I had to unroll it and blow it up so he could spray it. 

The most annoying thing was how he treated us. Like we were criminals.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Those are some good tips, thanks for the feed back, nice to have some ideas to work with. And to Studytime, that's crazy! Glad it worked out for you. I drove across the SE corner of Wyoming with my kayak on the roof, on my way to Nebraska, and did not even think about the stickers. Glad I didn't run into a Barney like you did, I had no idea you could be in for such a ride.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I always have my Oregon permit, and I have never been checked. Every summer on the Deschutes a few times, Santiam multiple times, Clackamas multiple times, etc. I even got threatened on the Deschutes last summer because I had a last minute add on passenger. I bought a 4 person boaterpass the day before and ended up needing a 5 person pass, they never gave a crap about my invasive permit. (That was State Police and BLM combined)


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

cataraftgirl said:


> I'm not sure what to think about this story? Were you there oarboatman, or did your friend just tell you this story? Where did this happen? I believe the check stations are located on the way into Idaho, not on the way out. I will admit that I've only had experience with the northbound I-15 station at Malad, but I've never seen one on the way out. Utah does not presently have a sticker or check station program to my knowledge. So why would an Idaho LEO chase down a boater on their way out of Idaho because they blew by a checkpoint with a rolled up raft in a truck? How would they even know that it was a raft in the back of a truck going 75 mph down a freeway???? The fine for not having a sticker in Idaho is $57, not $90. From the Idaho Invasive website..... Q - Where are the road-side inspection stations located? A - The road-side inspection stations are targeting boats that are coming into Idaho. The inspection stations are predominately located on Idaho's borders. Location Map I'm just curious about this. If it's a true story I'd like to know. I wouldn't want to get fined on my way home.


 It's happened. Highway 55 and 95 jct check station. Friend leaving state with boat rolled up in truck but frame was visible. Pulled over, escorted back, and ticketed 90 bucks. Possible that oarboatman and I are talking about the same guy, and I have no reason to believe he is full of shit. I have gotten checked on I-90 as I was leaving the state. Drove north from salmon Idaho to Missoula then west on I-90. Told them I was leaving the state after 2 months on the middle fork of the salmon. Idiots manning the station had no idea where the middle fork was and proceeded check my driftboat and treat me like a criminal....cop wanna be's.


----------



## KMAC (Jan 25, 2014)

Definitely happens, I was going south leaving Idaho to Winnemucca but stopped for a fire and the cop just walked across the street and told me I had to return for inspection, I guess I was lucky.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the corroboration. I didn't know I would need it. I'm not sure why I or anyone else would lie about this. The winter must be getting long. 

Here in Southern Oregon we are enjoying some great blue bird days with temps reaching the high 60's. Now if we could just get some water. Oh well its back to Nugget for some more laps with good friends.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. Ok, so not just an urban legend. I come & go from Utah to Idaho on I-15, and stop at the Malad check station. I've never seen one on the way out on I-15, but it sounds like I better keep my eyes peeled for one. Also sounds like I better stop, even if my boat is rolled up on the trailer, as I always have the frame on top. The guys at the Malad station have never been anything but friendly & courteous. Looks like that's not the case elsewhere. 

Thanks for confirming the story. Didn't mean to imply that the story was a lie. My bad. There are lots of second hand/urban legend stories on the buzz. My apology. I've just never seen or heard about check stations on the way out of Idaho. Now I know to be careful.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Check Stations - Idaho Invasive Species Permit*

I am not sure what the confusion is about. You need to stop at all invasive species check stations if you have a boat or other watercraft regardless if you are entering or leaving the state. You may be fined for not stopping at the check station. I do not believe they can fine you at the check station for not having a permit. You do not need an Idaho sticker to transport a boat through the state. You are not required to have an invasive species permit unless you are going to launch in Idaho waters. An invasive species permit is like a fishing license. You don't need an angling license to carry a fishing rod down the road or have one in camp. You only need an angling license if you are actively angling or possess fish you caught.

The last few years, the USFS rangers at Boundary Creek have asked to see our stickers. This was not the case the first year or two of the program. I don't remember being asked on the Selway by the volunteer rangers, but they were very low key about everything.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

willieboater said:


> It's happened. Highway 55 and 95 jct check station. Friend leaving state with boat rolled up in truck but frame was visible. Pulled over, escorted back, and ticketed 90 bucks. Possible that oarboatman and I are talking about the same guy, and I have no reason to believe he is full of shit. I have gotten checked on I-90 as I was leaving the state. Drove north from salmon Idaho to Missoula then west on I-90. Told them I was leaving the state after 2 months on the middle fork of the salmon. Idiots manning the station had no idea where the middle fork was and proceeded check my driftboat and treat me like a criminal....cop wanna be's.


I've tried to send you a PM but to no avail. Shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Nice.  Learned something new today! If you do buy a sticker. Zip tie it so you can move it from boat to boat.


I use a little strap, 3/4" webbing and a buckle. I used to put them on my oar towers but sometimes those need to get replaced or repaired.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I am not sure what the confusion is about. You need to stop at all invasive species check stations if you have a boat or other watercraft regardless if you are entering or leaving the state. You may be fined for not stopping at the check station. I do not believe they can fine you at the check station for not having a permit. You do not need an Idaho sticker to transport a boat through the state. You are not required to have an invasive species permit unless you are going to launch in Idaho waters. An invasive species permit is like a fishing license. You don't need an angling license to carry a fishing rod down the road or have one in camp. You only need an angling license if you are actively angling or possess fish you caught.
> 
> The last few years, the USFS rangers at Boundary Creek have asked to see our stickers. This was not the case the first year or two of the program. I don't remember being asked on the Selway by the volunteer rangers, but they were very low key about everything.


I will admit that I was skeptical, but not after hearing these stories. I always stopped when my boat was rigged & ready on the trailer, but not when rolled & buried under gear. I will stop from now on & will watch for check stations on the way out of Idaho. Sorry to doubt the first story & thanks for the warnings.


----------

